# Marineland heater problems??



## theblackduck8907 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, so at this point I have had 3 Marineland heaters fail in as many months. The Visi-therm I have now won't take my mbuna tank up past 65 degrees F. This started yesterday it was slowly declining and now it is holding at 65 and won't go any higher.

So what is everyone using for heaters? I refuse to buy another Marineland heater I was thinking about an Aqueon Pro


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe there is a recall on the marineland stealth heaters.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have called about heaters before and the answer I get is they tend to fail during the spring and fall months. They get the majority of their calls about heaters failing during these times. It is caused by the enrgizing of the contacts causing them to become magnetic lowering or raising the settings . This makes sense to me if it helps. This is why we tend to buy new heaters every 4 or 5 years.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have changed out all my marineland heaters for fluval m-series, and aqueon. I would recommend either one, and they both have an indicator light so you can see when they're on. The temperature dial on the aqueon seems to be very accurate, The fluval is about 2 degrees off.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I have bought 3 Fluval M series and returned 2 for being poorly calibrated.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Aug 25, 2010)

I got the aqueon pro earlier today. It's not that my marineland heaters were old, I bought a stealth in january and it was cracked when I opened the box, then i got a replacement that failed. Then I learned about the no-sale/recall on the stealth's and got a visi-therm, that just failed. So 3 in 3 months i gave up on them all together. Hoping this aqueon lasts a while


----------



## sam6 (Feb 21, 2011)

i have a tetra heater that i used in a 75 gal for over a year now .works great!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I returned 2 Stealth heaters to Marineland several weeks ago and they replaced them with 2 Visitherms. I returned 1 of the replacement Visitherms because it was sticking on and have not received the replacement for the replacement. I substituted the other Visitherm and now want to return that one too because it is sticking on.

I think that I am done with Marineland heaters.

What brands do our European members use?

Mike


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Get the Aqueon Pro not the standard Aqueon heater. The pro's are the exact same heater as the old stealths even made in the same plant in Italy with the addition of an indicator light which was the only thing I hated about the old stealths. The pro's are on sale now too I just bought 3 of them last week. You can find them at one of the most popular online retailers but they are not a supporting member so I can't post a link up. They are based out of Canada and have a shipping center in upstate New York. Should help you find them if not just send me a pm. I believe I paid around $18 for the 50w Pro heaters and $21 or $22 for the 250w heater.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I've stopped using glass submersible heaters. I only use titanium ones now and they work great because the controller is outside the tank and away from the heating element so you have less failures. My favorite brands so far are the Catalina Aquarium heaters. I have 1 500 watt one in both my 125 and 110 and its the most accurate heater I've ever had. I set the know to whatever temperature and thats the temperature I get.

Also the Via Aqua brands are good too.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

I have had my tank for about 3 months now and am on my fourth marineland heater. The first two failed completely after about a month, and exchanged them for two more, thinking it was just a bad lot. What a mistake. The third heater went a week later and now the fourth one only seems to work when it feels like it. It's a good thing I bought an Aqueon heater just in case. It's working great !! I would strongly recommend staying away from marineland heaters!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I love my ebo jagers. Only heaters i havnt had issues with, and seem to be way more accurate then the 2 fluvals i have


----------

